# The sorrows of God's doves (Samuel Rutherford)



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 2, 2020)

If ye be GOD’s _Doves,_ ye will have many a Sorrowful Day in the World: There is Bloody Weirs [sic] betwixt the Kirk and the World; Keep the Dove from the Nest, and she Mourns without; Keep the Kirk from _Christ,_ and she will break her Heart.

Samuel Rutherford, _Christ and the doves' heavenly salutations, with their pleasant conference together: or A sermon before the communion in Anwoth. Anno 1630. By that flour of the Church, Mr. Samuel Rutherford_ (n.p., [1660]), p. 4.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bookish_Basset (Mar 3, 2020)

This is a wonderful sermon. I read it years ago when I was researching Scottish communion practices. Reading this quote prompted me to pull up my old notes...

“Any thing, the smallest Noise or Dinn that can be, frights and chases these Timorous Birds in their Dove-house into Christ. It is an happie Rain that chases Christ's Doves in to himself.” 

I also think it's interesting how he cites Bernard of Clairvaux on the Song of Songs: "_So that the Holes of the Rock,_ may well be exponed (as _Bernard_ says) _to be the Wounds of Christ _[...] GOD has made Holes and Windows in Christ that his Doves may flee into, and make their Nest in his Heart. O Dear and Precious Dwelling; The Lodging cost us Nothing, yet we are desired to Dwell in it." 

Reading Rutherford is always a joy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------

